# GFK Teich laminieren



## chmo (31. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen 

Lese mich nun seit ca. 3 Monaten in die Teichthematik ein und habe bereits mein Teichloch bereit um mit den Arbeiten begingen zu können. Werde mein Teichprojekt demnächst im Forum dokumentieren.

Vorhaben:  
Filteranlage mit Vortex, SIFI , Patronenfilter, + diverse Absetzkammern ca. 3000 l (Eigenbau)
Pflanzenfilter 1: ca. 3000 l
Pflanzenfilter 2: ca. 2000 l 
Pflanzenfilter 3: ca. 2000 l 
Teich ca. 30'000 L. 

Ich habe mich entschieden einen GFK Teich zu bauen, natürlich will ich auch das selber machen. 
Mein Teich werde ich vorerst betonieren, ca. mit einer 5cm  Betonschicht und Armierungsgitter. 

Habe auf vielen Webseiten und Links Infos im Bezug auf die Verarbeitung von GFK gefunden, jedoch zu wenig detailliert. 

Wenn ich den Teich laminiere habe ich verschiedene Varianten gefunden.

Variante1:
Entweder direkt eine 3 lagige Matte aufzulaminieren. (Diese Variante ist mir nicht so sympathisch.!)

Variante2:
Oder 1 Lage nach der anderen zu laminieren. Was natürlich bedeuten würde, dass wenn ich meinen Teich mit der ersten Lage fertig laminiert habe, der Anfangspunkt bereits wieder trocken ist. 

Frage:

1.	Habe ich die richtige Variante vergessen?
2.	Muss ich nach der ersten Lage, alles anschleifen oder kann ich die 2 Lage drüber laminieren? Z.B am nächsten Tag? 
3.	Gibt es Erfahrungen beim laminieren, welche beachtet werden sollten?

Ich danke Euch im Voraus für die Inputs. 

Gruss Chris


----------



## geecebird (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teich laminieren*

Ich denke kwoddel kann hier aus seiner Erfahrung ein paar Tipps geben. Ich schaue mir aus auch sehr interessiert an, da ich mit dem Verfahren meinen dann gemauerten Filter auslaminieren möchte. Du bist also nicht alleine mit deiner Fragestellung. 

Mich interessiert darüber hinaus auch, wie genau man bei Übergängen (z.B. Bodenablauf, Entschlammungsflansch, etc...) vorgehen muss, damit das alles wirklich richtig dicht ist.


----------



## wander-falke (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teich laminieren*

Hallo chris,
ich habe meinen Teich dieses Jahr ebenfalls wieder aus GFK hergestellt.
Kurz zu deinen Fragen:
Zu 1:Version 1: GF Matten
3-lagig 2x 450 g/m² Matte + 1x225 g/m²  GF-Matte

Version 2: GF-Gelege:
4 lagig 4x320 g/m² GF Gelege 

Version 3 "meine" Variante"
besteht aus 3lagen 450g/m² GF-Matte + 225 g/m² Gelege​Zu 2:Am besten verlegst du "naß in naß" und achtest darauf dass alle Lufteinschlüsse sauber ausgerollt und die Matten gut durchtränkt sind.
Am nächsten Tag weiterzulaminieren  ist kein Problem solange die Oberfläche noch "klebrig" ist und noch keine Deckschicht mit Parafin aufgebracht ist.
Angeschliffen habe ich die Stellen an denen sich Blasen gebildet haben oder Sand auf dem Harz, bzw Fasern abstanden.
​ZU 3Ich denke diese Links , sofern du sie noch nicht gefunden hast, können dir auch weiterhelfen. ( z.b Flansche,Abläufe)​
Links : http://aluterra.de/teich.htm

http://hp-textiles.de/arbeitsanleitungen/aa_Teichbau.pdf​Fazit:

Ich habe meine Teichform mit einer 3-5 cm Betonschicht ausgekleidet.
Da ich einen schweren, stabilen lehmigen Boden habe konnte ich diese Schicht dünner halten.
Danach habe ich die Schicht mit einem Diamantkronenschleifer geglättet um den GF Matten eine große, glatte Auflagefläche zu geben.

Dann habe ich unter einem Sonnensegel laminiert.
(Eine schüssel mit 2 ltr Harz und 10 ml Härter 5%)
Ich schätze, dass du etwa 300 kg (1,5 Fässer) Harz benötigst.
Der Knackpunkt ist dass du das harz nur in 22kg Fässern bekommst.
Ansonsten Kleingebinde die verdammt teuer sind. Ein Fass kostet bei HP-Textiles ca 1200 Euronen.
Nicht jeder hat einen GFK verarbeitenden Betrieb in der Bekanntschaft 

Bevor ich dann das Topcoat aufgestrichen habe habe ich den gesamten Teich nochmals abgeschliffen.

Nach dem Topcoat bin ich nochmals mit der Hand über eventuelle spitze hervorstehende Teile.

Letztendlich habe ich als letztes die Treppenstufen und einige Bereiche auf dem Boden nochmals mit Harz eingestrichen, mit Sand bestreut, und wieder abgefegt damit beim Baden die Rutschgefahr nicht so hoch ist.


ICh hoffe ich konnte etwas Helfen und denka dass sich auch noch Andere zu dem Thema Melden werden.


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## chmo (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teich laminieren*

Hallo Andreas

Herzlichen Dank für deine Informationen. Die meisten Links hatte ich schon, jedoch war ich mir trotzdem nicht so ganz sicher wie der Prozess des Laminierens abläuft. 

Bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass ich jeweils vor dem laminieren einer weiteren Lage alles anschleifen darf. 

Wieso hast du 3 Lagen GF- Matten und danach 1 Lage GF-Gelege verwendet? 

Die Anzahl Lagen natürlich aus Sicherheitsgründen, aber wieso hast Du als letzte Lage GF - Gelege verwendet?

Aus finanziellen Gründen oder einer bestimmten Empfehlung. 

WIe lange hast Du für das laminieren deines Teichs benötigt und wieviel Helfer würdest Du empfehlen?


Gruss Chris


----------



## wander-falke (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teich laminieren*

Moin Chris,


Ich muss vorab an dieser Stelle zugeben, meinen ersten GFK Teich habe ich mit meinem Papa 1979 gebaut. Den zweiten 1979 bei meinem Bruder. Und der Studienfreund meines Vaters hatte bis vor 2 Wochen einen GFK verarbeitenden Betrieb, der mir das Material zum EK plus Abendessen besorgte,:und auch mit Rat zur Seite stand. Darum konnte ich etwas _mehr_ Material als erforderlich nehmen.

*Zum Anschleifen:*
Wenn du "nass in nass" arbeiten kannst, brauchst du nix zu schleifen
 - (abgesehen davon kannst du "nass" auch nix schleifen )
Je nach Härter-Konzentration und Temperatur härtet das Harz nach 20 - 30 Minuten durch.
Bis es dann nicht mehr "klebt" vergehen bis zu 14 Tage , und so lange kannst du theoretisch drauflaminieren. Theoreisch, : denn Sand, Staub, und Vogelkacke sorgen dann dafür dass du doch schleifen musst, weil du eine Trennschicht zwischen den Lagen hättest.
Aber das ist ja nicht die entscheidende Frage.
Wenn du am nächsten Morgen, oder Mittag weiterlaminierst brauchst du nur dort zu schleifen, wo sich Luftblasen, Insekten, Kinderzpielzeug, abstehende Fasern oder ganze Mattenteile vom Untergrund abheben und hart sind. Aber dann bitte richtig schleifen. Also schleifen bis alles wieder plan ist, so dass die nächste Lage vollflächig aufliegen kann. Dann kannst du weiterlaminieren bis es Abendessen gibt.

Das ist mit "Schleifen jeder Lage" gemeint. Du mußt also nicht jedesmal die gesamte Fläche anschleifen!

*Regen*
Wenn es mal regnet und dein neues Laminat nass wird, wird es matt-weiss und klebt wie Hölle.  Dann geh mit deiner Frau schön essen und lass erst mal alles Trocknen bis es wieder schön trocken und transparent wird.

*Matte plus Gelege*
Die PDF Datei von HP-Textiles hat mich auf den Trichter gebracht, eine Abschlusslage Gelege zu verwenden. Die Oberfläche ist dann "glatter" als bei der Verwendung der normalen 450er Matten. Die Fasern der Matte , die ja wild durcheinander liegen zeichnen sich z.T auch auf der Endbeschichteten Oberfläche ab. 
Des ist bei Gelege nicht der Fall.
*
Zum Bau:*
Gegraben war der Teich in 3 Jahren , naja mit Pausen

Betoniert war der Teich in 2 Tagen,
*!! Der Beton sollte vor dem laminieren mindestens 10 - 14 Tage austrocknen !!
*sonst hast du keine dauerhafte Verbindung GFK - Beton:

Laminiert war der Teich in etwa vier Tagen.
Dein Teich wird aber Größer, und wenn du deine Klärbecken und Pflanzfilter auch mt GFK machst, dann dauerts halt länger wegen der Ecken und Kanten, und die können gemein sein .

*Helfer:*
Wenn du weißt was zu tun ist, kannst du dir 10 Helfer holen.
Wenn du aber alles selbst in die Hand nimmst und noch nie laminiert hast, dann lass keinen auf deine Baustelle !!
1) Das rohe Harz klebt wie Hölle

2) Der Härter ist gefährlich, und das meine ich wirklich ernst!

3) Die Glasfasern werden an dir kleben, schlimmer als das Finanzamt

4) Die Glasfasern  machen sich in deinem Garten breit.

5) Die Glasfasern jucken fürchterlich

6) Du brauchst etwa 2 paar Lederhandschuhe, 1Paar Stiefel, einen Overall und am besten noch 50 Paar LatexEinmalhandschuhe und Aceton, für jeden Helfer .

7) Irgend ein Helfer latscht dir bestimmt auf ein gerade laminierte Teilstück  und du kannst 2-4m²  abziehen und in die Tonne treten.Wenn er ausrutscht und hinfällt sind es vielleicht 8 - 12 m² 

8) Wenn ein Allergiker dabei ist oder einer mit einer makrobiotisch angehauchten __ Nase, beschwert er sich wegen Geruchsbelästigung

9) Und wenn einer unten in deinem 30 m³ Teich sitzt und sich unwohl fühlt weil das Harz ihm zu Kopfe steigt, die Augen brennen und die Haut juckt dann hast du nur Ärger.
10) ... und wenn einer raucht, kann....- muss nicht - dir alles um die Ohren __ fliegen.
Soweit meine Meinung zum Thema "Helfer". 
Bierbringhelfer ja, oder solche Helfer die sich mit Chemikalien auskennen und wissen was sie tun müssen.
Wenn dein Teich dann undicht ist, oder du die ersten m² versiebt hast, weißt du wenigstens wen du Abends rund machen kannst 

 Ich habe mir 8 Tage engeplant, den Kühlschrank gefüllt,  ein rot/weißes Absperrband gekauft, das Telefon abgeklemmt und dann an einer flachen Stelle begonnen und Abends ein Bier gerunken, - ok manchmal auch zwei.

Dann noch einen Tag für das Topcoat,
drei Tage austrocknen lassen und .......

Wasser rein und ich hinterher 

So nun gute Nacht, ich hoffe mein Beitrag hilft etwas Licht in das Dunkel zu bringen.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## chmo (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teich laminieren*

Hallo Andreas 

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Ausführungen. 

Bin Momentan am Betonieren , durch die Arbeit bedingt hauptsächlich am Wochenende und Abends. Glücklicherweise habe ich einen Kollege der Polier auf einer Baustelle in unserem Wohnort ist, und mir ab und zu abends den restlichen Beton ( 0 - 500 Liter ) bringt. So kann ich wenigstens so wieder ein wenig Zeit einsparen. 

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich noch dieses Jahr laminieren kann, wird wohl Wetter und beruflich abhängig sein. 

Aber ich werde sicherlich wieder auf Dich zukommen. 

Gruss Chris


----------



## Udo1200 (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teich laminieren*

Erst mal ein Hallo an alle !

Da ich beabsichtige meinen Teich im Laufe der nächsten 1 - 2 Jahre gründlich umzubauen und zu vergrößern, interessiert mich die Variante GFK - Auskleidung  gegenüber Folienteich ebenfalls sehr.
Vielleicht kann man hier in dieser Runde etwas über Bezugsquellen und Preise erfahren.
In der von mir angestrebten Endgröße ( warscheinlich um die 150.000l )ist das ein nicht ganz unwesentlicher Faktor für die Entscheidung an die jetzt vorhandene Folie ( ca 9 Jahre alt ) " anzubauen " oder von Grund auf alles für die Ewigkeit zu konzepieren - was eigentlich eher meiner Grundeinstellung entspricht.
Auch hier ist eine endgültige Entscheidung noch nicht gefallen und ich hoffe die Teilnahme an dieser Runde wird mich meiner Entscheidung ein Stückchen näher bringen.


----------



## bibabim (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teich laminieren*

Hallo.
Das alles hört sich richtig gut an. Ich würde sogar sagen, das man es auch auf eine Teich-Folie anwenden kann.
Die Frage ist nur ob sich das rechnet, weil ich denke das wird alles ziemlich teuer. Oder ? Bis man die Matten hat, das Harz den abbinder... und und und... ?


----------



## wander-falke (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teich laminieren*

Nabend zusammen,

@ Bibabim ? Willst du auf eine Teichfolie zusätzlih eine GFK Schicht aufbringen?
  worin soll da der Vorteil liegen?
​@udo1200150 qbm? Wow, das wird aber ein grosses Loch.
Ich hab ca 18 qbm mit einem Fass laminiert, dann wird das bei dir etwa 9 Fässer geben. Hmmmmm,.....
Lass mich mal wissen wenn du es tatsächlich mit GFK machst.
Vielleicht kann ich noch was in Bezug auf Harz, und Matten machen.
Versprechen will und kann ich nix, denn der Betrieb von dem ich das Material bekommen habe ist Mitte August abgebrannt.
Vermutete Brandursache: Selbstentzündung durch Chemikalien.
(Soweit zu meiner Äußerung der Härter ist verdammt gefährlich) 
​@chrisWenn du laminierst, soll es trocken sein , und eine Temperatur von ca 20°C haben. Unter 20° dauert die "Härtung" länger und außerdem macht es nicht so viel Spass wenn man kalte Pfoten bekommt 

So Kinners,
Ich verabschiede mich nun mal für ca 14 Tage, denn ich bin auf der IAA und da wird es dieses Jahr wieder fürchterlich brummen.

Gute Nacht und bis demnächst

Andreas​


----------



## Udo1200 (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teich laminieren*



			
				wander-falke schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> @ Bibabim ? Willst du auf eine Teichfolie zusätzlih eine GFK Schicht aufbringen?
> worin soll da der Vorteil liegen?
> ...


----------



## chmo (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teich laminieren*

Hallo zusammen 

Die GFK Variante ist sicherlich bedeutend teurer. Ich war in den letzten 2 Monaten ziemlich unschlüssig ob ich nun meinen Teich mit GFK oder Folie abdichten soll. 
nach etlichem Wechseln, habe ich mich schlussendlich doch für GFK entschieden. Teurer hin oder her, jedoch ich vertraue den GFK Verbindungen(Rohre) mehr. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hat mich die Vorarbeit am meisten von der GFK Variante abgehalten. Habe mich schon gesehen tagelang Beton im Mischer anzurühren und mühsam rumzuschleppen. Trotz dem Mehraufwand habe ich mit der GFK Variante ein besseres Gefühl . 

Bei 150 qbm würde ich wahrscheinlich doch eher eine reine Folien- oder TON Variante in Betracht ziehen, was natürlich abhängig von der Form wäre.

Gruss Chris


----------



## chagrin (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teich laminieren*

Hi Chris,

ich bin gerade beim Laminieren. Die Beschreibung von Wander-Falke trifft`s sehr genau. Mit den Helfen wäre ich zwar etwas großzügiger - wenn sie denn 2 rechte Hände haben und Du Dich auf die Arbeit auch verlassen kannst -. 

Pass aber beim Harz auf und kauf nicht irgendeins. Es sollte kein zu dickes Harz und nicht zu träge sein. 
Mit dem Beton und MDF-Platten habe ich eigentlich recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht, doch macht es jeder etwas anders.

Also viel Spaß beim "harzen"

Chagrin


----------



## chmo (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teich laminieren*

Hallo Chagrin 

Habe kurz Deine Seite angeschaut, interessant. Kurze Frage zum Filter, brauchst Du wirklich noch die Bürstenkammer? Bin Momentan mein Filter am Betonieren und habe mich schlussendlich entschieden die Bürstenkammer zu streichen, da ich dem Vortex alleine auch nicht traue und einen Sifi verwenden werde. Jedoch danach leite ich das Wasser direkt in den Patronenfilter. 

Gruss Chris


----------



## chagrin (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teich laminieren*

Nunja, zur Bürstenkammer habe ich mich ehrlich gesagt vom Filterbauer überreden lassen. Ob ich diese wirklich benötige, weiß ich (ab) in ca. 3 Wochen, wenn`s denn richtig losgeht.
Wichtig bei dem Ganzen war mir die Wechselmöglichkeit der Filtermedien ( falls ich von einem Medium nicht überzeugt bin, fliegt es raus     )

Ich habe mehr Angst meine lieblings-grünen-Schwebealgen zu behalten. Dann ....   

Gruß
chagrin


----------

